# laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?



## Tuerkay (20. März 2011)

*laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Schönen Abend zusammen

ich habe seit längerem ein Problem das ich einfach nicht lösen kann und hoffe deshalb hier Hilfe zu finden.
Wenn ich irgendwas online spiele habe ich mehrere sekunden anhaltende hänger obwohl ich einen sehr niedrigen ping hab. Bis jetzt trat dieses Problem bei allen Onlinespielen auf die ich spiele.
Bei League of Legends zeigt es mir einen Ping von 22ms an und trotzdem hab ich ab und zu lags die 3-5 Sekunden halten. Bei Starcraft 2 und Bad Company 2 ist es das selbe. Komsicherweise laufen Kommunkikationsprogramme wie Mumble oder Teamspeak ohne auffallende hänger weiter. 
Die Servicehotline meines Internetproviders meinte es liegt an meinem Router (D-Link DIR-615) und ich sollte den austauschen. Doch mit meinem Speedport w701v ändert sich nichts.
Neben meinem PC nutzen noch ein Laptop und zwei Smartphones das W-Lan Netz, jedoch ohne Probleme. Der Gebrauch eines Lankabels hat auch nicht geholfen.

Nun hoffe ich endlich hier eine Lösung zu finden

Mein System besteht aus
AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,8Ghz
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
Sapphire HD5850 Rev2 @ 820/1200

KabelBW CleverKabel50


----------



## Jimini (20. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Was für Programme laufen im Hintergrund, wenn du spielst?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Crymes (20. März 2011)

Hat deine Netzwerkkarte den aktuellsten Treiber?


----------



## Tuerkay (20. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Beim spielen läuft im Hintergund eigentlich nur Winamp, F-Secure internetsecurity, Mumble und xFire.

Für die W-Lan Verbindung benutz ich den D-link DWA-140 Stick mit den aktuellsten Treibern.

Mal ganz nebenbei. Ist es normal wenn im Taskmanager eine svchost.exe mit über 100+ MB Speicherverbrauch gelistet ist?


----------



## Orka45 (20. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Versuch es mal ohne Winamp. Das ist sehr Ressourcen fressend und bringt bei mir sogar 15 Jahre alte Spiele zum laggen.


----------



## Tuerkay (20. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Auch ohne Winamp, Mumble und xFire besteht das Problem weiterhin.
Jedoch kann man nicht sagen wann bzw. unter welchen Bedingungen es dazu kommt. Es beginnt zufällig und endet auch zufällig aber meistens dann, wenn der PC über längere Zeit am Stück aktiv war und danach bringt auch kein Neustart was.


----------



## Jimini (20. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Nochmal der Klarheit halber: wenn du offline spielst, hast du absolut keine Probleme?

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (20. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Kannst du mal deinen Provider über einen längeren Zeitraum anpingen ?

Vielleicht merkst du das im Teamspeak nur nicht, dass deine Verbindung unterbrochen wurde.

--> Ausführen: cmd 
--> Dann folgendes eingeben: ping [Provider-Homepage, bspw: t-online.de] -n 1000

Und dann poste mal den letzten Rest, der unten angezeigt wird, Maximum, Minimum, Durchschnitt.
Überprüfe auch mal, ob bei dir Zeitüberschreitungen angezeigt werden.

Dann guck außerdem mal in deinem Router, was unter Systemmeldungen steht. Wird dort deine Leitung unterbrochen ?


----------



## BigBubby (20. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

ICh würde das FSecure ausschalten. Wäre nicht das erste mal, dass ein Antiviren oder Firewallprogramm spiele stört.

Das Teamspeak weiterläuft könnte auch an der verzögerung liegen, sodass du die Daten "nachgesendet" bekommst, wo im spiel es stehen bleibt, da du da "live" dabei bist.

Bist du denn auch über WLan dran oder über Kabel? Wenn Wlan, dann probier es mal per Kabel.


----------



## K3n$! (20. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Also an FSecure dürfte es nicht liegen. 
Das Programm ist als sehr gut in einer der letzten PCGamesHardware-Ausgaben getestet worden.
U.a. wurde die geringe Belastung auf das System als hervorragend bewertet.

Beim neuen Teamspeak ist es außerdem so, dass die Verzögerung zwischen Gesendet und Empfangen sehr gering ist, nahezu zeitgleich. Allerdings, so ist mir das bisher aufgefallen, fliegt man nicht immer aus dem TS, wenn die Leitung für kurze Zeit unterbrochen wird. Nur wenn die Leitung für längere Zeit nicht zur Verfügung steht, wird man herausgeworfen.


----------



## BigBubby (20. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Das ist genau wie bei allen Tools in dieser Richtung. Wenn sie gut laufen, machen sie keine Probleme, aber mit der Zeit können sie immer probleme verursachen oder wenn irgendwo etwas nicht ganz korrekt läuft.
Ich habe z.B. alle Nase lang das Problem, dass Avira anfängt daten zu scannen, selbst wenn ich nur in einen Ordner reingehe. So kann ich sie nicht mal mehr umbenennen und auch nicht verschieben. Dazu läuft der Ram dann voll und PC wird langsam. Das ist aber nicht direkt Avira zugeordnet, sondern die Ressourcen "verschwinden" einfach. Hat eine ganze Weile gedauert, bis ich das problem gefunden hatte...


----------



## Tuerkay (20. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

so. konnte mich nicht früher melden weil ich grad noch weg war.

Das Ereignisprotokoll meines Routers ist sehr....wie soll ich sagen....lang. Ich wurde sehr oft ab- und angemeldet. Bis zu 3 Mal innerhalb einer Minute.

Kabelbw.de kann nicht angepingt werden. Es kommt nur die Meldung "Zeitüberschreitung...."
Deshalb hab ich es mit Kabeldeutschland.de probieren und es ging.

Ping-Statistik für 83.169.145.7:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 1000, Empfangen = 1000, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 30ms, Maximum = 67ms, Mittelwert = 33ms

ich werde später nochmal pingen wenn es wieder schlimmer wird


----------



## K3n$! (20. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Das kein Paket verloren gegangen ist, ist schon einmal gut 
Lass das am besten mal dann mitlaufen, wenn du Probleme hast.


----------



## Tuerkay (20. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

So. Jetzt bin ich wieder an dem Punkt an dem ich nicht mehr wirklich online Spielen kann.
komischerweise gabs diesmal nichts im Ereignissprotokoll des Routers und beim pingen gab es auch nicht wirklich auffälligkeiten auser einem höheren Ping. Ab und zu mal nen Paketverlust gehabt aber das war nur 1 von 500, was jedoch beim letzten pingen nicht der fall war. Auserdem gab es jetzt auch deutliche hänger in Mumble.

Ping-Statistik für 83.169.145.7:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 1000, Empfangen = 1000, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 30ms, Maximum = 67ms, Mittelwert = 33ms

Langsam werde ich das Gefühl nicht Los das mit meinem PC etwas nicht Stimmt.
Heute Läuft der wieder mit Normaltakt mit einer CPU Temp zwischen 30°C-40°C und der Graka Temp zwischen 33°C-43°C.


----------



## Ossiracer (20. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Das Problem hatte ich mit Lite-DSL auch.. War per W-LAN verbunden und hatte dauernd Connection Lost für 2-3 sec.
Habe dann auf LAN gewechselt und das Problem war beseitigt... Solltest du auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## Tuerkay (20. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Hab eine Woche lang LAN genutzt, jedoch erfolglos.


----------



## K3n$! (21. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Hast du den PC mal komplett neuaufgesetzt und nur die nötigsten und neuesten Programme installiert ?


----------



## Tuerkay (21. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Bei der Letzten Windowsneuninstallation, vor nichtmal einem Monat, hab ich alle Treiber, Programme und Spiele komplett neuinstalliert.


----------



## K3n$! (21. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Kannst du denn ausschließen, dass es an deinem PC liegt ?
Wenn nein, dann frag doch mal rum, ob dir mal jemand sein Notebook leihen kann.


----------



## Tuerkay (21. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Es sind noch 2 Smartphones und ein Laptop im Netz und bei denen gibt es das Problem nicht. Könnte es möglicherweise ein Hardwareproblem sein?


----------



## K3n$! (21. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Also ich hatte mal Freezes. Die konnte man allerdings nur durch einen Reset beheben.
Ich hatte mir damals ne neue Grafikkarte gekauft, kann aber bis heute nicht sagen, ob es an der lag.


----------



## danomat (22. März 2011)

Ich hatte fast das gleiche Problem. Hab dann so einen netzerkmonitor sidebar und netlimiter fast 5h beobachtet. Bis ich kurze (im ms Bereich) Auslassungen gemerkt habe. Der Win hostprozess hat war's. Also hab ich ihn per netlimiter auf 5kbs begrenzt. Seit dem gehts


----------



## Tuerkay (23. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Wie ich gerade festtellen musste, scheint das nicht nur ein Internetproblem zu sein. Dragon Age 2 hat auch des öfteren hänger...


----------



## K3n$! (23. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Dann teste am besten mal deine ganzen Komponenten.

Grafikkarte mit Furemark.
CPU mit Prime95.
RAM mit Memtest.
HDD mit HDTune Pro (Testversion).

Bei allen Sachen immer die Temperatur im Auge behalten.


----------



## Tuerkay (28. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Hab jetzt mal alles bis auf Arbeitsspeicher getestet und erwarte nicht wirklich, dass da noch ein Problem auftritt.

HDDTune traten keine Fehler beim Errorscan auf. Benchmarkergebnisse sind auf den Bildern

CPU traten ebenfalls keine Fehler auf. Durchgeführt wurde der Short-Run (25 min) von Jabberwoky
How To - Stabilitätstests mit Prime95 - Overclocking Corner - MSI Forum
Temp bis max. 47°C

GPU traten keine Artefakte auf.
Standart Takt 725/1000

Mit Dynamic Background

1600*900
MSAA
2x    1624 Punkte
4x    990 Punkte
8x    539 Punkte
1920*1080 
MSAA
2x    1295 Punkte
4x    769 Punkte
8x    412 Punkte
Preset:
1080    1662 Punkte
720    2802 Punkte

Temp: min 40°C bis max 55°C
Crysis 2 lässt sich mit 1920x1080 auf Hardcore fühlbar flüssig ohne irgendwelche größeren Hänger spielen.

Kann trotzdem den RAM testen, falls es wichtig ist.


----------



## K3n$! (28. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Ich denke, verkehrt wäre es nicht, den RAM mal zu checken.
Inwiefern sich aber ein RAM-Defekt auf Lags auswirken würde, mag ich zu bezweifeln.


Konnten wir eigentlich schon ausschließen, dass das Problem außerhalb deines Rechners liegt ?


----------



## BigBubby (28. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

ist irgend ein anderer pc oder ein anderes gerät mit am router? das könnte es auch sein. Hatte ich auch zu hause, damals...


----------



## Tuerkay (28. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

@ K3n$!
Bis jetzt konnten wir noch nciht ausschließen, dass das Problem ausßerhalb des Rechnersliegt. Das Einzige was wir nun wissen ist, dass es weder am Router noch am W-Lan liegt. Mit anderem Router und mit LAN-Kabel besteht das Problem weiterhin.

@ BigBubby
Auser meinem PC sind noch ab  und zu 2 Smartphones und ein Laptop (nur im Surfbetrieb) mit dem Router verbunden.
Ob das Problem beim Laptop besteht ist unklar, da es gehäuft beim Onlinespielen eintritt und beim Surfen nicht zu sehr auffällt und der Laptop ist eben nur zum Surfen im Betrieb.

Seit Gestern hab ich eine neue Vermutung. Möglicherweiße könnte es am Kabelmodem von KabelBW liegen. Wenn ich das neustarte läuft alles für einen kurzen Zeitraum von ca. 2 Stunden Problemlos. Dummerweiße wird diese Vermutung durch KabelBW selbst widerlegt. Per Fernwartung haben sie mir mitgeteilt, dass aktuell keine Fehler vorhanden bzw. keine Fehlermeldungen gespeichert seien.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich telefonisch ein Ersatzgerät zu Testzwecken anfordern soll oder nicht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

BFBC2 ist dafür bekannt... ist bei mir auch so und bei meinem Bruder auch und bei allen Freunden die das zocken auch  und der bruder hat ne 50MB leitung..

Das liegt nicht an dir, da kannst du ändern was du willst!

Meist am Anfang im Game 5 Ruckler nacheinander dann gehts wieder aber laggt zwischendurch, das ist BFBC2 (Kein Wunder bei X Millionen Spielern)


----------



## Tuerkay (28. März 2011)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

bei BFBC2 hab ich die wenigsten Probleme. Muss auch sagen das ich das in letzter Zeit eher seltener Spiele.
Hauptsächlich spiel ich SC2, wo es dann so ist, dass das Spiel fast im Minutentakt für 3-5 Sekunden pausiert wird, weil ich die Verbindung zum Server verliehre.
Bei League of Legends ist es nicht anders. Zwar sind die Abstände zwischen den Hängern größer, können aber dafür länger anhalten, was leider nicht so vorteilhaft im Spiel ist.


----------



## jamie (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Auch wenn das Thema schon ein Bissel älter ist, reaktiviere ich es mal, da ich seit ca einer Woche ein ähnliches Problem habe.
Folgendes: Wenn ich versuche online zu spielen (zb:War Thunder, CS:GO, BFBC2), habe ich unheimlich Laggs (ich kann manchmal gar nicht mehr vorwärts gehen) obwohl mein Ping bei CS:Go als <100ms angezeigt wird. Manchmal allerdings wird er auch als >600ms angezeigt, aber längst nicht immer wenn's stark laggt, sondern eben nur sehr selten.
Spiele ich offline mit Bots, gibt's kein Problem, also ist Hard- und Software auszuschließen.
Auch Speedtest liefert ein normales Ergebnis ab. Ebenso, wenn ich den t-online Server anpinge (immer zwischen 30 und 50ms).
Ein Freund von mir, ebenfalls (noch) Telekomkunde, hat exakt das gleiche Problem.
Was könnte da los sein?

Edit: mitlerweile kann ich nicht mal mehr Websiten in einer normalen Geschwindigkeit laden ( dauert immer erst min 30 sek bis +überhaupt was passiert), trotzdem spuckt Speedtest dieses recht gute Ergbeniss aus: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2691002818.png


----------



## BigBubby (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Bist du allein an deiner Leitung oder sind da noch andere dran?


----------



## jamie (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Das Problem tritt auch auf, wenn ich alleine drin bin.


----------



## BigBubby (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Also Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass Ping-Tests (auch in Spielen) in 99% der Fälle kleine Päckchen sind, die verschickt werden. Dieses sagt leider gegen Null aus, wie es mit größeren Päckchen aussieht. Wie lange diese brauchen.
wenn dein System damit Probleme hat (kenne ich eigentlich nur, wenn an der selben Leitung mehrere Personen/Computer sind oder/und WLAN ins spiel kommt), dann kann es passieren, dass die kleinen Päckchen fleißig durchgehen, während größere schon mal verzögert sind.
Was kann man dagegen tun? In der Regel nicht viel. Ok Bei WLan auf Kabel umsteigen und bei mehreren Personen den Haushalt rausschmeissen  Aber wenns das nicht ist, eigentlich nicht viel.


----------



## jamie (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Ich setze zwar (noch) auf WLan, bis vor Kurzem hatte ich das Problem halt wie gesagt noch nicht, was mich dann schon verwundert...


----------



## BigBubby (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: laggs trotz 20ms ping. gründe?*

Können auch Leute die mit an deiner Leitung liegen. Gerade bei KabelInternet soll das schon mal passieren.


----------

